# Very first fattie



## Smkryng (Oct 25, 2017)

Nothing fancy at all. Stuffed with onion, bell pepper and  jalapeño, habenero jack. Will definitely be doing more in the future!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 26, 2017)

SMK ,your fatty looks great BUT where's the bacon ??  :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2017)

Those fatties look fantastic!
Especially for your first time.
I don't wrap mine in bacon either, but I do put cooked bacon on the inside.
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 26, 2017)

Looking good!  I always look at these pictures at the absolute wrong time, halfway between breakfast and lunch


----------



## Smkryng (Oct 26, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> SMK ,your fatty looks great BUT where's the bacon ??  :)


Well after the great soggy bacon debate I decided I might just go basic lol


----------



## Smkryng (Oct 26, 2017)

Gator, I know the feeling


----------



## Smkryng (Oct 26, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Those fatties look fantastic!
> Especially for your first time.
> I don't wrap mine in bacon either, but I do put cooked bacon on the inside.
> Very nicely done!
> Al


 Thanks al, I’ll have to try that next time


----------



## sauced (Nov 2, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> SMK ,your fatty looks great BUT where's the bacon ??  :)



Yes.....where is the bacon???? lol


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 2, 2017)

Good looking fattie....  liking the filling....


----------



## lovethemeats (Nov 2, 2017)

Those look good. Doesn't matter if the bacon is present or not. Good job for your first one. Ingredients can be simple to more complex. Thats what make them great. 
Points to you.
But I would still try one with bacon. Just makes them oh so good.


----------



## griz400 (Nov 2, 2017)

Good with or without bacon .. but you do need to plate with some over easy eggs ...........points to you


----------



## disco (Nov 2, 2017)

Fantastic fattie, friend! Point!


----------

